# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Adelina Mamaqi (Letërsi per fëmijë)

## Askusho

*Adelina Mamaqi*


*Adelina Mamaqi* ka lindur në vitin 1939 në Tiranë, nga një familje atdhetare e letrare. Ka kryer shkollën e mesme pedagogjike, universitetin e Tiranës, në degën Letërsi dhe Gjuhë shqipe. Punoi në Shtëpinë Botuese N. Frashëri në redaksinë për fëmijë. Më vonë kaloi redaktore në revistën Nëntori. Për 20 vjet punoi në revistën Fatosi, Pionieri. Vepra e parë e saj titullohet Ëndrra vashërie. Në vitin 1963 botoi Bubi i vogël.
Për 30 vjet botoi poezi, tregime, fabula, përralla.
Orizi i milngonave (poemë)
Bregu i kaltër (vjersha)
Goni trazovaçi (poemë)
Fishekzjarrët (vjersha)
Klloçka dhe kotelet (poemë)
Si thoni ju ? (vjersha humoristike)
Kaltëroshi tekanjozi (poemë)
Një zog gëzimi (vjersha)
Mësoi Adi shkronjën A



*Çerdhen do ta ruaj* 


Dallëndyshe moj
Udh'e mbarë moj!
Në pranverë për ty
Çerdhe do ndërtoj

Djal' i vogël o
duarshkathët o
çerdhe tjetër s'dua
ti këtë ma mbro!

Në pranverë prap
do të vij me vrap
zoçkëza të reja
këtu do të hap

Moj krahshigjetë
fluturo e qetë
çerdhen do ta ruaj
si të ishe vetë!

*Qukapik o qukapik*

Qukapik o qukapik
të kam shok e të kam mik
pik-pik-pik Ç'po bën kështu?
Gëlltis krimba dru më dru

Kribmin unë e kam armik
sepse është shumë i lig
se ha gjethe e lëkurë
nëpër lule nëpër drurë 
*
Mësuesja
*

Dhe sot ia dëgjoj zërin e ëmbël, 
Dhe sot ia vështroj sytë zjarr. 
E desha, o miq, me gjithë zemër, 
Mësuesen e klasës së parë. 

Ajo më mësoi si të shkruaj 
Dy emrat: Atdhe e Nënë, 
Këshillat, qortimet e saj, 
Çmbresa nshpirt mkanë lënë! 

Një tufë me vjollca e lila 
Gjithmonë ia vë mbi varr, 
Nzemër me zgjohet dëshira 
Ta kem at pranë Si më parë. 

Ajo zë e flet sërish me mua 
Ashtu si kur isha fëmijë! 
Në gjirin e kohës së shkuar 
Kthehem me mall përsëri. 

Dhe dorën që dridhej nga pak 
Ndër flokë sërish e ndiej, 
Endërrimet e mia miturake 
Në sytë e saj prapë i gjej. 

Ah, çgaz kur dëgjoj zën e ëmbël, 
Këshillat e saj kur kujtoj! 
E desha, o miq, me gjithë zemër 
Dhe smundem askurr ta harroj.

----------

shigjeta (18-12-2013)

----------

